# Bigger trailers



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive been tossing jigs almost nonstop since April and have been using berky's 4" crazy legs chigger craws as trailers. (On the 5/8oz buckeye lures mop jig) Ive got one largemouth over 20" and a half dozen or so over 19". I love the action and the scent that the craws offer and so do the bass aparently. Lol The only downfall is that I wish they made them bigger. Anyone else feel the same way? Whats your favorite trailers?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you want a bigger trailer (I assume you mean bigger claws) the Strike King Rage Tail Lobster has some big claws and offers a lot of action on the fall. They also have the built in coffee scent. The baits total length is 4 1/2" so they offer some versatility as far as total length of trailer goes. 

The Net Bait Paca Chunk in the largest size also has big claws, and a great action. They are anise scented. The largest size is only 3 1/4" long though. The majority of that length is claws. If you use those you may find you need to trim the length of your skirt a bit, if that isn't something you already do.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

ive had some luck lately with a havoc rocket craw for a jig trailer


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw a youtube video of a pro using 5" crazy leg chigger craws the other day. I need to soend some time loking for them. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in same boat I'm throw a jig 95% of time and 90% of time I'm using rage tails other ten chigger craws. I thought all day at kiser I needed to throw something else at them just couldn't bring myself to do it. Love my jigs and rage tails. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

